# Pullman, WA Group Looking for New Players



## Mean Eyed Cat (Aug 26, 2012)

Longtime Group in Pullman Looking for New Players!

We've been playing RPGs and boardgames since 2004.  Currently running a bimonthly Pathfinder game.

Although we are looking for serious and older (ages 25-55) players, we also like to have fun and talk about geek culture; e.g., movies, comics, books, etc.

Check out our gaming website for more information: https://sites.google.com/site/therecountal2/


----------

